# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Бесконечная загрузка конфигурации

## Oswys

Уважаемые спецы!
Помогите с проблемой.
Купил 1С:Бухгалтерия 8.3 базовая версия
Решил сразу обновить до текущей версии. Обновлял через Конфигуратор с сервера 1С как и написано в рекомендациях. Если до обновления программа загружалась, то после обновления происходит бесконечный процесс "загрузки конфигурации". По крайне мере за последние 12 часов так и не загрузилась. И ошибок не пишет.
После покупки была платформа 8.3.4.496 и конфигурация 3.0.34.11
После обновления платформа прежняя и конфигурация 3.0.35.28
И бесконечная загрузка конфигурации при запуске. Помогите!

----------


## alexandr_ll

Обновить платформу

----------


## Oswys

> Обновить платформу


Обновил, проблема осталась

----------


## user1212

Вопрос староват но может кому пригодится
1. Делаем АРХИВ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО. Не через конфигуратор, а просто скопировав папку с базой. ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!
2. Заходим в конфигуратор-администрирование-тестирование и исправление и тестируем базу, выставив все галочки
3. Если не помогает находим в папке, куда установлена конфигурация (пример C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv82\8.2.19.106\bin) и запускаем файл chdbfl.exe. Тестируем базу им.
4. Очищаем кеши 1с (гугл в помощь) и удаляем из папки с базой папки 1Cv8FTxt и 1Cv8Log
В большинстве случаев этого достаточно

----------


## avm3110

> Делаем АРХИВ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО. Не через конфигуратор


Э-э-э... А в чем "архив через конфигуратор" вам помешал? А что предлагаете делать если база клиент-серверная?




> то после обновления происходит бесконечный процесс "загрузки конфигурации"


Это вы пытаетесь зайти в 1С предприятия или же проблема при входе в конфигуратор?

З.Ы. Вообще-то сейчас актуальная конфигурация 3.0.38.53

----------


## alexandr_ll

> После обновления платформа прежняя и конфигурация 3.0.35.28
> И бесконечная загрузка конфигурации при запуске. Помогите!


Как же вы определили релиз конфигурации базы данных, если она еще не запустилась?

----------


## avm3110

> Как же вы определили релиз конфигурации базы данных, если она еще не запустилась?


(задумчиво) а разве это так сложно? Если обновлять конфигурацию 3.0.34.11 апом на 3.0.35.28 (это указано в топике) сказать, что после обновления конфа не запускается именно в указанном релизе?

----------


## alexandr_ll

Я к тому, что не понятно на каком этапе обновления застопорилась загрузка конфигурации

----------


## user1212

> Э-э-э... А в чем "архив через конфигуратор" вам помешал?


Есть статья на ИТС «Рекомендации по организации резервного копирования информационной базы». RTFM

----------


## avm3110

> не понятно на каком этапе обновления застопорилась загрузка конфигурации


Ну в топике скупо сказано - 



> Обновлял через Конфигуратор с сервера 1С как и написано в рекомендациях.


Т.е. видно у автора топика есть иллюзия, что обновление "прошло успешно".
Но я с Вами полностью согласен - тут бы послушать "А что конкретно делалось при обновлении", может тогда можно будет что-либо подсказать по делу.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Э-э-э... А в чем "архив через конфигуратор" вам помешал?


я думаю вот этим - не загружается dt



> А что предлагаете делать если база клиент-серверная?


вас научить делать бекапы средствами СУБД?

----------


## avm3110

> вас научить делать бекапы средствами СУБД?


Ну-ну, попробуйте...
Я (кроме бэкапа MS SQL) всегда делаю выгрузку dt-файла через конфигуратор. Ни разу не было проблем с загрузкой dt-ника при необходимости залить "обратно". Что я делаю не так? Продемонстрируйте свой мастер-класс.

Ну а "копировать" каталог (особенно с файлами СУБД) - это действительно "муви тон".

----------


## arccos6pi

> Ну-ну, попробуйте...
> Я (кроме бэкапа MS SQL) всегда делаю выгрузку dt-файла через конфигуратор. Ни разу не было проблем с загрузкой dt-ника при необходимости залить "обратно". Что я делаю не так? Продемонстрируйте свой мастер-класс.
> 
> Ну а "копировать" каталог (особенно с файлами СУБД) - это действительно "муви тон".


вы это серьезно щас все?копировать папку?
есть такая штука SQL Server Management Studio и если у вас не бесплатная версия MSSQL,то там присутствуют планы обслуживания,где можно настроить и архивирование,и реструктуризацию, причем практически только кликая мышкой
там,где стоит mssql express я делаю архивы sql скриптом в 3 строчки


```
DECLARE @pathName NVARCHAR(512) 

SET @pathName = 'C:\BACKUPS\ИмяБазы_' + Convert(varchar(8), GETDATE(), 112) + '.bak' 

BACKUP DATABASE [ИмяБазы] TO DISK = @pathName WITH NOFORMAT, NOINIT, NAME = N'db_backup', SKIP, NOREWIND, NOUNLOAD, STATS = 10
```

и вот такой командой запускам этот скрипт


```
sqlcmd -S ИмяКомпьютера\SQLEXPRESS -U Пользователь -P Пароль -i "ПутьКСкрипту\backups.sql"
```

а то что у вас до сих пор нормально разворачиваются DT - это просто везение,поверьте
опыт многих 1с-ников что очень часто DT не загружается
я знаю людей,который горя не знали 7 лет и ни разу не делали бекап баз(БП и ЗуП)...пока не поймали вирус который эти базы зашифровал

----------


## avm3110

> если у вас не бесплатная версия MSSQL,то там присутствуют планы обслуживания


ВАУ. А в "бесплатной версии" значит утверждаете планы обслуживания отсутствуютИ? Правда? А может тогда сходите поучите букварь?





> а то что у вас до сих пор нормально разворачиваются DT - это просто везение,поверьте


Не верю. У меня за 10 лет работы с 8-кой ни разу проблем с dt-шником не было. Ну а у тех кто на это жаловался на подобное, в конечном итоге как выяснялось "просто руки не оттуда росли".




> пока не поймали вирус который эти базы зашифровал


Да ну. Вы знаете вирус который умеет на уровне платформы шифровать БД? ВАУ... Ссылку на это диво плз в студию

----------


## arccos6pi

> ВАУ. А в "бесплатной версии" значит утверждаете планы обслуживания отсутствуютИ? Правда? А может тогда сходите поучите букварь?


Ткните меня носом где в mssql express планы обслуживания



> Не верю. У меня за 10 лет работы с 8-кой ни разу проблем с dt-шником не было. Ну а у тех кто на это жаловался на подобное, в конечном итоге как выяснялось "просто руки не оттуда росли".


конечно так выяснилось,потому что они бекапы делали выгрузкой в dt



> Да ну. Вы знаете вирус который умеет на уровне платформы шифровать БД? ВАУ... Ссылку на это диво плз в студию


а зачем шифровать на уровне платформы
у нас что файл БД это не двоичные данные?

----------


## avm3110

> Ткните меня носом где в mssql express планы обслуживания


Легко, что-то типа такого - http://www.sqlteam.com/article/sched...server-express :blush:




> они бекапы делали выгрузкой в dt


У вас зациклилась рекурсия ;)





> у нас что файл БД это не двоичные данные?


А у вас наверное файл БД MS SQL видать текстовый. Да?

----------


## user1212

> Ну-ну, попробуйте...
> Я (кроме бэкапа MS SQL) всегда делаю выгрузку dt-файла через конфигуратор. Ни разу не было проблем с загрузкой dt-ника при необходимости залить "обратно". Что я делаю не так? Продемонстрируйте свой мастер-класс.
> Ну а "копировать" каталог (особенно с файлами СУБД) - это действительно "муви тон".


Не так вы делаете архив файловой базы. Ваш личный опыт не является истиной в последней инстанции. 1С не рекомендует dt как способ архивации т.к. не гарантирует целостность базы, о чем доходчиво написано (http://its.1c.ru/db/metod8dev/content/2922/hdoc)

----------


## arccos6pi

> Легко, что-то типа такого - http://www.sqlteam.com/article/sched...server-express :blush:


мне одному кажется что это немного не то?
и,кстати,сходил,поучил букварь ... вот сравнение версий mssql - https://msdn.microsoft.com/ru-ru/lib...spx#RDBMS_mgmt



> У вас зациклилась рекурсия ;)


Да



> А у вас наверное файл БД MS SQL видать текстовый. Да?


Видать текстовый

Вас щас пользователи тут почитают и подумают что действительно безопасно делать бекапы выгрузкой в дт
а когда у них эта выгрузка не загрузиться они опять придут сюда плакаться и искать помощи 

вам нравится этот способ - ваше право...1С не рекомендует так делать,но то есть причины..ссылку вам дали

----------

